# How many Black Diamond Rhombeus in 230 gallon tank



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

How many Black Diamond Rhombeus can i have inside a 230 gallon tank?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1 :nod:


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

why just 1? do they get THAT big?







or can i have to ?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

they do get pritty big but the resson is that they will most likley fight to the death and you will end up losing a fish if not both.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

ahh that sux , but whats the require ments for an adult Black Diamond Rhombeus ?
woulda ben cool to have 2 of them also


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i would divide the tank..and put two of them..that would be the only way to house them together..


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

ok what about an normal Rhombeus then? the same rules there too?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

are the black diamonds rhoms or ore they different. I seen the black diamond on something last night and said it was not a rhom.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Its the same for all the RhomBeus. You could get a Red belly Piranha shoal.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i had a red belly shoal but im not shure of what im going to get.. woulda been cool to have one LARGE kick ass piranha or two of em


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

are rhoms were agressive ? i want a agressive fish , dont care if i only have one







im gonna make the 230 gallon a fishy paradice for the rhom







gonna tape all the feedings too .. so this wil be fun


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> i would divide the tank..and put two of them..that would be the only way to house them together..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

well if you want a large Piranha then definitly go to Jose at Piranha Boutique Europe. He just got a 16" Rhom in, and that 230 Gal would be perfect for him!


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Or go with a Manny







...they get pretty huge


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I would venture to say you could keep at least 2 rhoms in that tank as long as you have some decor...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> I would venture to say you could keep at least 2 rhoms in that tank as long as you have some decor...










2 is not a good number when trying to keep piranha. Singles or shoals are the way to go.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

ok but shoals of rhoms ? is that possible in a 230 gallon tank ? rhoms tend to get big


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

n0bie said:


> ok but shoals of rhoms ? is that possible in a 230 gallon tank ? rhoms tend to get big


 most serrasalmus piranhas cannot be shoaled, and will end up killing each other!

Its an expensive experiemnt to try, and do so if you wish, but I expet that you'll end up with only one Rhom vbefore long!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

are the rhom a agressive fish ? i hope it gets big cause im gonna have one of thoose in my 230 gallon and il hope it get large and agressive


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

n0bie said:


> are the rhom a agressive fish ? i hope it gets big cause im gonna have one of thoose in my 230 gallon and il hope it get large and agressive


 it'll take years and years before it gets very large if your buying it small, they grow very slowly!

A huge tank like yours is a waste for a solitary fish unless your going for an already huge Rhom or something like that!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

oh ok ok , but its possible to buy them large so its ok i guess.. but im not tottaly shure if im going for one rhom or 12 red bellys


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

n0bie said:


> oh ok ok , but its possible to buy them large so its ok i guess.. but im not tottaly shure if im going for one rhom or 12 red bellys


 really depends on how much $$ you've got!

A 16" Rhom from Jose is 699 Euros, plus shipping which is a really good price. And is one of the largest Rhoms in Europe at the moment, and would look fantastic in that tank!

A shoal of reds has been done loads, but you get more for your $$!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

hmm true.. thinking of it







the 16" woulda look nice in that tank though


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

n0bie said:


> hmm true.. thinking of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn right it would!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

okok il try with a big ass fish







im gonna post the pictures when i have the fish


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

n0bie said:


> okok il try with a big ass fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...










sweet! i'll be glad 2 see that the 16" will go to a good home...it'll have plenty of space!! keep us updated


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

PiranhaMaster said:


> erikcooper said:
> 
> 
> > I would venture to say you could keep at least 2 rhoms in that tank as long as you have some decor...
> ...


In most cases you would be right, but in most cases we are discussing putting more than one pygo in a tank, not a serra. Shoaling species do better with mroe than 2 shoaling togehter. Serrasalmus species do best with 1 in a tank but if you have a tank this size there is enough room that they could each have their own territories and not get in each others way. Rhoms shoal on rare occasions for short periods in the wild. They don't just automatically kill on sight so if they have room to defend their own territories and those boudaries are mutually respected, it could very well work.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > erikcooper said:
> ...


 Yeah rhoms do 'shoal' to some extent in the wild, but then again they also have the rest of the amazon to get away from others...where as in a tank this isnt possible.

He may well beable to have Rhoms stay together in there for a year or more, but its just not a big enough tank to say that one day one wont flip out and kill the other one!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

ok but il try with one bigass fish , this one can handle to be alone , but can i have a pleco inside or other fish , on a fish page it says "Exodons 2 These beautiful little tetras can be housed with Piranhas." so can i ceep some of this with the rhom or wil they just be food







hehe i have a turtle , wil he be eaten ?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

n0bie said:


> ok but il try with one bigass fish , this one can handle to be alone , but can i have a pleco inside or other fish , on a fish page it says "Exodons 2 These beautiful little tetras can be housed with Piranhas." so can i ceep some of this with the rhom or wil they just be food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pleco may well survive for a while, but really depends on the personality of the P you get, some accept tank mates, some dont.

Some others who have large Rhoms on here have managed to have smaller fish with them, such as tetras, etc. but some will go missing eventually!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

hehe ok


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

but what about the turtle ? hehe wil it get raped?


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I know that it is no guarantee to be able to keep two. It never is with piranhas, even pygos. It is just a big enough tank that positive results could be had. Yes Exos are kept with ps quite often but it is just a "try and see" basis with any of these animals. You never ever know if it will be able to work out. I wouldn't risk putting that turtle in there unless it is quite a large turtle...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

turtle will more than likely gets its ass kicked and eaten! No matter how big it is!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

the turle have a shell it can hide inside right? hehe the piranha cant f*ck that up hehe but it might bite of an arm og a leg thoug ;/


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

That is why I said depends the size, those shells get harder with age, and they aren't to hard if they are young...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > erikcooper said:
> ...


 Ok, you are really reaching here, he may go out and buy a killer pleco that kills off his 16" rhom too. Let's get away from your theories and give this guy some useful real world advice.

It is not reccomended to put 2 rhoms in a tank together no matter how big it is. If you have a 10,000gal tank and one of your rhoms is hungry and out looking for food and he see's the other rhom there is a very good chance he is gonna kill it no matter how far he must chase it.

I have multiple rhoms in a tank myself but I am aware of the risks and it is my choice to do so. I understand that the likelyhood of them all surviving is minimal at best.

It is your choice to put anything you want in that tank but do not base your theories of aquarium fish keeping on what happens in the wild. The results are not going to be the same.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Hhaha ya eventually everything else will become piranha food. Post pics of your rhom when you get it though!!!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok, you have proved my point by stating that you have multiple rhoms in a tank yourself. It is of course a gamble, sticking to red bellies together is a gamble, but if you have a tank that size and want to try it, why not?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> That is why I said depends the size, those shells get harder with age, and they aren't to hard if they are young...


 turtles have softer bellies, so sooner or later will get eaten!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> Ok, you have proved my point by stating that you have multiple rhoms in a tank yourself. It is of course a gamble, sticking to red bellies together is a gamble, but if you have a tank that size and want to try it, why not?


 red bellies shoal...its no risk!

rhoms dont...so huge risk!

full stop


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Go for piraya if you really want just big fish, they'll shoal too. It's your choice but it seems like a 230 for 1 Rohm is a waste.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> Ok, you have proved my point by stating that you have multiple rhoms in a tank yourself. It is of course a gamble, sticking to red bellies together is a gamble, but if you have a tank that size and want to try it, why not?


 I cant believe you questioned Pmasta.............the name only says it all ........
do you know how many different types of serras he is housing in his tanks ..........?
You should do a search on him .......
I dont even know the guy that well but what i do know is he knows his sh*t .........
especially with mixing serras .....I have seen evidence ...........

as for the post ...........

Dont house 2 rhoms together







........Its not a good idea.........If you do just be prepared for losses.........one from being eaten and the other from stress........
Besides a 230 would look great with 11 beautiful Piraya in there


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree it's a terrible idea so you better get 12-13 Pygos (Caribas, Terns or Pirayas) for that tank...or you can put 2 Serras (Rhom, Manueli, Elongatus...) in there for life separated by a divider :nod: ...!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Am I the only one that noticed that Pmaster sadi he himself has more than one rhom in the same tank?

Just in case anyone is wondering, I am not trying to cause trouble. It is my nature to debate, it is instinct. I am just letting the guy know it is possible for that set-up to work, but I also did say there is a huge risk involved.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

hehe thx alot gyes for the help







, it would have been fun with 10+ red bellys in there .. but are they that agressive?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

and another question again







how many red bellys can i have in teh 230 for life? i want them to grow large


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I'd just stay with 10-12 red bellies. You could do a variation and get a few from the pygo classes(caribe,ternz,red bellies). Check out the videos under the download section if you want to see how aggressive they are.

Oh, and as for your turtle, I think this pic should answer your question :laugh:


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

ok ok .. im gonna get 12 red bellys for my 230 gallon or can i have more?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I'd say 12 at the most. Well just start with 12 because you might loose a few over the years.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

n0bie said:


> ok ok .. im gonna get 12 red bellys for my 230 gallon or can i have more?


 The general rule for pygo tanks is 20 Gal. per fish, so your on the right lines with 12. People have done less Gal. per fish, but this is best for a healthy life, and superior growth rates, etc.

Dont forget you can also mix all the Pygo piranhas, so Piraya, Caribe and Ternetzi. This would give you a good variation in you tank if you wanted something a little different!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I would definitely stick with 10-12 for life but mix it up and get a few different species in there. Maybe try 6 reds, 2 terns, 2 cariba, and 2 piraya.









BTW what the hell is going on in that picture?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

n0bie said:


> ok ok .. im gonna get 12 red bellys for my 230 gallon or can i have more?


 Why Not try a mix? :smile:








As Craig was saying .....Caribe , Piraya, Reds, Super reds, Ternetzi , all would be sweet in that tank.....

Coop........Its all good.......


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

2 if you use a divider made of bricks and still no guarantees.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

the 20 gallon per fish rule is mostly for 80 gall and under, if your not going to decor the tank you can overstock to atleast 14-16 rbp


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

or if you wanted to try to keep more than 1 serra in the tank, your best bet would be spilos if there is any chance at all.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

He also said he wants them to get nice and big so overstocking isn't a good choice for him. In all truth about 10 would be best to let them get to biggest possible size


----------

